# Am i wrong?



## jfree7997 (Oct 13, 2013)

I am a black man that wishes to a freemason.  The lodge i wish to petition has only one black member but that does not bother me because they make me feel very welcome and comfortable.  I have my petition and need one more signature.  I asked a coworker to sign for me and he said to go visit a prince hall lodge in the area and ill get a signature cause ill probably know someone there.  Im a lil upset at that statement and feel it was racist.  Thoughts please.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## john76 (Oct 13, 2013)

Freemasonry sees no color.


----------



## rpbrown (Oct 14, 2013)

john76 said:


> Freemasonry sees no color.



I agree. We have 2 African Americans members but only 1 is active. He is currently our Senior Steward but also leads our committee on work. We also have several Hispanic members as well. We would welcome any man as long as he is of good moral character.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Oct 14, 2013)

john76 said:


> Freemasonry sees no color.


Yes, but sadly, lots of Freemasons still do, and our friend jfree7997 seems to have run into one. Doubtless, that man (the one who refused to sign) will offer some rationale that includes the phrase "own kind". Still, one should not judge the organization by the actions of one or two idiots.


----------



## jfree7997 (Oct 14, 2013)

Please understand im not judging the org at all.  Just frustrated that someone said that to me.  


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## crono782 (Oct 14, 2013)

is your coworker a member of your lodge or a non-mason?


----------



## jfree7997 (Oct 14, 2013)

He is a mason at another lodge.  


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 14, 2013)

jfree7997 said:


> I am a black man that wishes to a freemason.  The lodge i wish to petition has only one black member but that does not bother me because they make me feel very welcome and comfortable.  I have my petition and need one more signature.  I asked a coworker to sign for me and he said to go visit a prince hall lodge in the area and ill get a signature cause ill probably know someone there.  Im a lil upset at that statement and feel it was racist.  Thoughts please.
> My Freemasonry HD


I would be proud to sign any man's petition that is willing to stand for his convictions.  I think there are too many men willing to stand aside and look on to problems that should righted.  Don't be upset or hurt just go for what you want.  Are you anywhere near Duncanville?


----------



## jfree7997 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank u sir.  No newport news virginia


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## jvarnell (Oct 14, 2013)

jfree7997 said:


> Thank u sir.  No newport news virginia
> My Freemasonry HD



Well if you are ever in Duncanville, TX (I know there is a Duncanville, GA) I would like to shake your hand and meet you.


----------



## crono782 (Oct 14, 2013)

jfree7997 said:


> He is a mason at another lodge.



perhaps he thought you were petitioning PHA and though a PHA mason sig might be more appropriate? I try to give the benefit of the doubt and try not to think it was racist. I guess that's only a call you can make. Maybe it was just a careless statement?


----------



## jfree7997 (Oct 14, 2013)

Yea maybe you are right.  Hopefully ill be getting my last sig thursday and turning in my petition


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Levelhead (Jun 12, 2014)

If you go down to the lodge and hang out for an hour or 2 you will have your signatures in no time. 

I wouldn't be offended by the PH comment. Now from what my eyes have seen i NEVER EVER seen a white man in a PH lodge. So i guess most people think its vice a versa. 

Ive also NEVER EVER seen a african american in a NON PH lodge either. I guess every states different.


----------



## jfree7997 (Jun 13, 2014)

Well i got past the comment and the gentleman that said it to me voted in my favor so it was not as i took it.  I am initiated working on my EA now for about 6 weeks already up to the obligation.  It is very interesting that the lodge i am in actually wants to change and become younger and more diverse.  And these are the words of several officers.


----------



## MRichard (Jun 13, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> If you go down to the lodge and hang out for an hour or 2 you will have your signatures in no time.
> 
> I wouldn't be offended by the PH comment. Now from what my eyes have seen i NEVER EVER seen a white man in a PH lodge. So i guess most people think its vice a versa.
> 
> Ive also NEVER EVER seen a african american in a NON PH lodge either. I guess every states different.



There are white men in Prince Hall just as there are African-Americans in mainstream masonry.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 13, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> Now from what my eyes have seen i NEVER EVER seen a white man in a PH lodge. Ive also NEVER EVER seen a african american in a NON PH lodge either. I guess every states different.


In what state are you?


----------



## Levelhead (Jun 15, 2014)

Florida. No disrespect brothers. But its what ive seen.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 15, 2014)

In Texas, it's not at all unusual to see black Brethren in GLoTX Lodges- many times filling a chair.


----------



## MRichard (Jun 16, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> Florida. No disrespect brothers. But its what ive seen.



Well considering that Florida is still one of the southern states that doesn't even recognize Prince Hall, it is not surprising.


----------



## Zack (Jun 16, 2014)

There are Black members of MWGL of Florida.
I know of one PM.


----------



## BroBook (Jun 16, 2014)

I know for a fact that there are white Prince Hall  masons in Pensacola Florida .


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## tldubb (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, I know plenty of white PHA brethren!

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. BaSean Pearson (Jun 17, 2014)

jfree7997 said:


> Thank u sir.  No newport news virginia
> 
> 
> My Freemasonry HD


Which lodge in Newport News? My lodge is in Newport News also.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jfree7997 (Jun 17, 2014)

Bremond lodge.  What's yours

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. BaSean Pearson (Jun 17, 2014)

jfree7997 said:


> Bremond lodge.  What's yours
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Oh ok, on Warwick Boulevard. Fletcher Lodge #26 A.F&A.M


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jfree7997 (Jun 17, 2014)

Is that pha

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 17, 2014)

jfree7997 said:


> Is that pha
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



That is not PHA with AF&AM after it in the United States. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MRichard (Jun 17, 2014)

http://www.hiramgrandlodgeva.org/Fletcher_No.html
Well who is going to say it?


----------



## Bro. BaSean Pearson (Jun 18, 2014)

jfree7997 said:


> Is that pha
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


It is not Prince Hall. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. BaSean Pearson (Jun 18, 2014)

jfree7997 said:


> Is that pha
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


PHA, F&AM, or AF&AM, we're still brothers, on the same journey.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 18, 2014)

Bro. BaSean Pearson said:


> PHA, F&AM, or AF&AM, we're still brothers, on the same journey.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



I have to disagree with you. While my faith allows me to regard all members of mankind as a brother, when it comes to masonic membership that is untrue. I would be glad to assist you finding a lodge in your area and placing you in contact someone for membership. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BroBook (Jun 18, 2014)

Bro. BaSean Pearson said:


> PHA, F&AM, or AF&AM, we're still brothers, on the same journey.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


The problem is what "if" after completing the journey your pass key is counterfeit that's an issue that I just ratified, just by knowing better and then doing better it's all about recognized as legit and regular 


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## Bro. BaSean Pearson (Jun 18, 2014)

We have a constitution. What happened in the past has nothing to do with my personal journey. We're learning the same thing. I haven't been denied recognition by a Prince Hall brother yet, most of the time they don't even know I'm AF&AM. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 18, 2014)

Bro. BaSean Pearson said:


> We have a constitution. What happened in the past has nothing to do with my personal journey. We're learning the same thing. I haven't been denied recognition by a Prince Hall brother yet, most of the time they don't even know I'm AF&AM.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



If you are happy where you are, so be it. I will be available to assist you if you decide to join a legitimate masonic lodge. Just FYI, a constitution does not mak a group of masons. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. BaSean Pearson (Jun 18, 2014)

I know my lodge is legit, and that can not be denied. I see all Masons as my brother, I expect the same in return


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 18, 2014)

Bro. BaSean Pearson said:


> I know my lodge is legit, and that can not be denied. I see all Masons as my brother, I expect the same in return
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



It can absolutely be denied, my good man. Absolutely. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 18, 2014)

A  Clandestine Mason is one who is a member of a Grand Lodge that was not formed in accordance with the ancient customs and usages or a Lodge whose Charter was revoked (thus removing the Masonic authority).  There are literally hundreds of these "bogus" organizations existent today.  Some were formed by expelled members, some were simply invented organizations.  Your Grand Lodge (through your Lodge Secretary) can provide a list of Lodges Masonic.  That list is authoritative for your Grand Lodge and lists all Lodges that your Grand Lodge permits you to visit as a Mason.

While each GL is free to recognize as "regular" any other GL they wish, generally speaking those GLs which are "regular" adhere to at least 3 basic criteria.   1.   Regularity of Origin  (This means that the GL was formed by Lodges holding charters from recognized Grand Lodges - usually at least 3 Lodges).    2.  Regularity of practice - (this means that the GL adheres to the ancient landmarks  -  Belief in Supreme being, Hiramic legend, Volume of Sacred Law required, men only, etc.)     3.    Territorial Sovereignty  -  That the GL is the sole authority for Masonry in it's territory OR in amity with any GLs sharing territory.    Those not meeting all three are considered "Clandestine".  If a GL is regular or origin, but departs from the landmarks (e.g. women, atheists, etc) it is considered Irregular.

Your GL does not meet the very first requirement and is considered clandestine by every lehitimate GL in the United States

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MRichard (Jun 18, 2014)

An interesting read. http://www.thephylaxis.org/bogus/reallygood.php


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jun 18, 2014)

Bro. BaSean Pearson said:


> I know my lodge is legit, and that can not be denied. I see all Masons as my brother, I expect the same in return



And that is part of the problem. You refuse to recognize Regularity. Regularity is extremely important to Freemasonry. Instead you place personal arrogance about "legit" over Regularity.


----------



## Bro. BaSean Pearson (Jun 18, 2014)

At the end of the day, only God can judge me. I may even reconsider this now cause this is not what I joined for. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 18, 2014)

Bro. BaSean Pearson said:


> At the end of the day, only God can judge me. I may even reconsider this now cause this is not what I joined for.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



Yes, only the GAOTU can judge you, but as far as masonic membership goes, there are some guidelines and prerequisites that must be met. Again, I'm sure that the brothers here would be willing to assist you if you ever decide to join the fraternity. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Bro. BaSean Pearson (Jun 18, 2014)

No thanks. I live upright and morally correct already


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MRichard (Jun 18, 2014)

Bro. BaSean Pearson said:


> No thanks. I live upright and morally correct already
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Just curious. Did you know that it was a clandestine lodge before you joined? No offense meant.


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 18, 2014)

Bro. BaSean Pearson said:


> No thanks. I live upright and morally correct already
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



I hope that you would strive to do that without being a mason.


----------



## tldubb (Jun 18, 2014)

Brother Pearson,  I call you brother because I believe all mankind are brothers, but I would strongly suggest that you seek healing from a "mainstream" or pha lodge. I think your relatively young age has afforded others to lead you by unscrupulous reasons or ignorance to a clandestine lodge. I urge you to do the research on Most Worshipful Bro. Prince Hall and it should enlighten you to truth of this wonderful,  beautiful craft. God bless! 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Zack (Jun 18, 2014)

Wise council Brother


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 18, 2014)

Bro. BaSean Pearson said:


> I may even reconsider this now cause this is not what I joined for.



Unfortunately bogus jurisdictions call themselves legit - How could they do otherwise and stay in existence.  Nearly every member joins with sincere intentions having no idea they are joining a bogus jurisdiction so they are duped.  Most officers have no idea.  If a man advances to elected grand line offices he has to know by then but by then he tends to be too entrenched to start over.

If you're okay having been duped that's fine.  Plenty of good men have joined clandestine lodges having no idea that's what happened.  Until they start visiting lodges outside of their area.  Plenty of clandestine lodges are forces for good in their communities.

When you try to visit lodges in this list http://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/gjlinks.asp or this list http://www.ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges you will be turned away.

If you joined for Masonry please consider finding a listed lodge and applying for healing.


----------



## MBC (Jun 18, 2014)

Bro. BaSean Pearson said:


> I know my lodge is legit, and that can not be denied. I see all Masons as my brother, I expect the same in return
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



As a EC mason, I don't think I should comment on this.
However I think that a clandestine lodge is not good for you to join and you should go back to the mainstream lodges.
If you know that it is clandestine but you still join, you are not a mason, a mason should do the right things, not joining the "fake" lodge.
I don't know what your members in your "lodge" said to you about their irregularity or legitimately. If they know about that but refuse to tell you at the beginning, they just cheat on you. Do you think you can still trust them?
There are regular lodges waiting for you to join. You can't know the practice or ceremony that you are doing is regular or not.
At last, we mean you no harm and just want you to go back on the right track.


----------



## BroBook (Jun 18, 2014)

Yes my brother I was I , P & R in 1984 in Florida and like you I never had a problem with being recognized by brothers or fellows as such , but hear me good I never once tried to visit any lodge but my own , not even of the same jurisdiction , I am in fl, after coming to this site and conversing not "Masonic" with these brothers  I got healed it does not change who you are but it puts you on the square, go back and read through you OBs and decide did the people who started your grand lodge follow their ob


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## Radical540 (Jun 18, 2014)

Levelhead said:


> If you go down to the lodge and hang out for an hour or 2 you will have your signatures in no time.
> 
> I wouldn't be offended by the PH comment. Now from what my eyes have seen i NEVER EVER seen a white man in a PH lodge. So i guess most people think its vice a versa.
> 
> Ive also NEVER EVER seen a african american in a NON PH lodge either. I guess every states different.


Nor have I (Michigan).


----------



## MRichard (Jun 18, 2014)

Radical540 said:


> Nor have I (Michigan).


Have you visited any Prince Hall lodges?


----------



## jfree7997 (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm new to masonry and all of this hurts my heart.  My lodge is in Newport news as stated earlier.  It's not Prince Hall but it's on the square.  Come visit if you like.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## tldubb (Jun 18, 2014)

jfree7997 said:


> I'm new to masonry and all of this hurts my heart.  My lodge is in Newport news as stated earlier.  It's not Prince Hall but it's on the square.  Come visit if you like.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Be not troubled the truth is not meant to hurt just to enlighten, the truth brings light to anything that is in darkness or hidden. Take the wise counsel you have received from my brethren and find the path you need to take.  

We as mainstream and pha cannot visit your lodge it woud be a violation of XIV (14th) landmark of Freemasonry.  "The right of every Mason to visit and sit in every REGULAR Lodge when there is no object". The key word is regular.  Also, in our constitution we are forbidden to have any masonic intercourse we clandestine made masons. 

Bro. Todd L. Wilson, Junior Deacon
Clarence C. Kittrell, #149 ( PHA )
MWPHGL Jurisdiction of Pennsylvania
4301 N. Broad Street
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania

Every 3rd Sunday 13:00 (1:00pm)

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MRichard (Jun 18, 2014)

tldubb said:


> Be not troubled the truth is not meant to hurt just to enlighten, the truth brings light to anything that is in darkness or hidden. Take the wise counsel you have received from my brethren and find the path you need to take.
> 
> We as mainstream and pha cannot visit your lodge it woud be a violation of XIV (14th) landmark of Freemasonry.  "The right of every Mason to visit and sit in every REGULAR Lodge when there is no object". The key word is regular.  Also, in our constitution we are forbidden to have any masonic intercourse we clandestine made masons.
> 
> ...


Point of clarification, Brother. He stated he belonged to Bremond Lodge. Assuming that is correct, it is a regular lodge under the Grand Lodge of Virginia. You may be confusing him with the other poster. Not sure about visitation in Virginia between the regular grand lodges in Virginia but I don't remember it as being a state without visitation.


----------



## tldubb (Jun 19, 2014)

Brother MRichard, thank you for that correction I did confuse the post.

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Radical540 (Jun 19, 2014)

MRichard said:


> Have you visited any Prince Hall lodges?


Indeed a few....


----------



## jfree7997 (Jun 19, 2014)

It's OK yes I'm a member of Bremond

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 19, 2014)

MRichard said:


> Not sure about visitation in Virginia between the regular grand lodges in Virginia but I don't remember it as being a state without visitation.



http://bessel.org/masrec/phachart.htm

Virginia started without visitation in 2001, removed any restrictions in 2003.  If both jurisdictions allow multiple membership a brother could be a member of both at the same time.


----------



## MRichard (Jun 19, 2014)

Radical540 said:


> Indeed a few....


I will take your word for it.
http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/thinking-i-picked-the-wrong-lodge.21080/page-2#post-130425


----------



## Radical540 (Jun 19, 2014)

MRichard said:


> I will take your word for it.
> http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/thinking-i-picked-the-wrong-lodge.21080/page-2#post-130425


Great! You should.  Why would I lie about it?
Not sure what you're implying..


----------



## BroBook (Jun 19, 2014)

"I" think he is saying if you have never seen how can you go, I could be wrong but 


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## Radical540 (Jun 19, 2014)

I think you might be onto something Bro Book.
However, how would he know unless he's stalking me.  It's such a trivial thing, I can't help but laugh. Why would I lie about something so minor?
The lack of regard for my statement would be unmasonic..... so hopefully I"m reading it wrong......


----------



## MRichard (Jun 19, 2014)

Radical540 said:


> I think you might be onto something Bro Book.
> However, how would he know unless he's stalking me.  It's such a trivial thing, I can't help but laugh. Why would I lie about something so minor?
> The lack of regard for my statement would be unmasonic..... so hopefully I"m reading it wrong......



Actually, you made a big point out of the fact that you have never seen a white Prince Hall mason even to the point that you emphasized it in red when you quoted someone else. If you are a master mason, you haven't been one for that long based on what you acknowledged in your posting history. That's my point.


----------



## Radical540 (Jun 19, 2014)

I think I'm starting to lose interest in the whole topic.
Since apparently you're the steward of my posting history if you look back at my post history (and I'm sure you will), you will find that i highlight something in red in ALL my post relies, it had nothing to do with emphasis on the P.H. topic. I was merely stating that of the PH lodges that I've been taken to with my W.M., we did not encounter any Caucasian masons. That being said, since this seems to have a racial inkling present, let me make it know that i myself am not Caucasian, so that should nullify any racial implications.
Now, i dont know why there weren't any, but there just weren't. This didn't need to go beyond that fact.


----------



## bupton52 (Jun 19, 2014)

Many times the lodge represents the demographic of its location. In my experience, many people feel comfortable with those that look like them. Its not a bad thing, I think it just takes some extra nudging to step outside of your comfort zone. The reality is that the GLoTX membership is predominately Caucasian. Not exclusively, but predominately. The MWPHGL of TX membership is predominately African American. Not exclusively, but predominately. A the end of the day, men will join where it feels comfortable. I just want to make sure that in Texas, if they decide to step outside of their comfort zones, the opportunity is there to join wherever they want. I think we are there and getting better every day. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## MarkR (Jun 20, 2014)

In Minnesota, the current sitting Grand Master of AF&AM also belongs to a PHA Lodge, and the current PHA Junior Grand Warden is a District Representative in AF&AM.


----------



## Bro. BaSean Pearson (Jun 20, 2014)

Done my research, found out the lodge is clandestine, and the man who started has all types of criminal records. I appreciate all of your knowledge, glad I'm not wasting anymore of my time or money.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## MRichard (Jun 20, 2014)

Radical540 said:


> I think I'm starting to lose interest in the whole topic.
> Since apparently you're the steward of my posting history if you look back at my post history (and I'm sure you will), you will find that i highlight something in red in ALL my post relies, it had nothing to do with emphasis on the P.H. topic. I was merely stating that of the PH lodges that I've been taken to with my W.M., we did not encounter any Caucasian masons. That being said, since this seems to have a racial inkling present, let me make it know that i myself am not Caucasian, so that should nullify any racial implications.
> Now, i dont know why there weren't any, but there just weren't. This didn't need to go beyond that fact.


There were no racial implications. The issue was time.


----------



## BroBook (Jun 20, 2014)

Bro. BaSean Pearson said:


> Done my research, found out the lodge is clandestine, and the man who started has all types of criminal records. I appreciate all of your knowledge, glad I'm not wasting anymore of my time or money.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Ok now my brother  what is your next move !!!


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## Bro. BaSean Pearson (Jun 20, 2014)

BroBook said:


> Ok now my brother  what is your next move !!!
> 
> 
> Bro Book
> ...


Time for me to do it the right way.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 20, 2014)

Bro. BaSean Pearson said:


> Done my research, found out the lodge is clandestine, and the man who started has all types of criminal records. I appreciate all of your knowledge, glad I'm not wasting anymore of my time or money.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


That's a disappointment to you I'm sure.  It is good you found out at an early stage and can still look forward to a long life in the craft.


----------



## Bro. BaSean Pearson (Jun 20, 2014)

Glen Cook said:


> That's a disappointment to you I'm sure.  It is good you found out at an early stage and can still look forward to a long life in the craft.


Yes. It's crazy because I was supposed to be raised at this very moment, but if it's not the right way, I don't want anything to do with it.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## BroBook (Jun 20, 2014)

Bro. BaSean Pearson said:


> Yes. It's crazy because I was supposed to be raised at this very moment, but if it's not the right way, I don't want anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



I suggest that when you find a regular lodge, be honest it will speak to your integrity , may The Most High help and guide you on your my brother!!! WWEA


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## MRichard (Jun 20, 2014)

Bro. BaSean Pearson said:


> Done my research, found out the lodge is clandestine, and the man who started has all types of criminal records. I appreciate all of your knowledge, glad I'm not wasting anymore of my time or money.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


When I became really interested in masonry about 8 months ago, I contacted one of my frat brothers who I knew was a freemason. We talked a few times and he said he would call me back. At that time, I really didn't know very much about freemasonry. He told me the name of his chapter and said they had a website. I googled it and it was on one of the websites about bogus masonry. Needless to say, I didn't call him back and he never called back either. But looking back at it, there were signs that something wasn't right. He basically said he didn't mess with Prince Hall Masons and he asked me if I knew anyone else that wanted to join. 

When I was younger, I probably wouldn't have researched it at all. I did meet someone later that was a member of that grand lodge but a different chapter and he told me how bad the hazing was. One thing I learned from that is that if it is not Grand Lodge of a state or PHA (despite name variations in Florida  & Mississippi), then it is a clandestine lodge in the US. Avoid Prince Hall Origin also. Grand lodges with other names are automatically suspect.


----------



## Morris (Jun 21, 2014)

Bro. BaSean Pearson said:


> Yes. It's crazy because I was supposed to be raised at this very moment, but if it's not the right way, I don't want anything to do with it.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


Looks like you already made one connection from your area in jfree.   Here is the link he said he was apart of:

http://www.bremond241.org

Good luck to you and hope you find what you're looking for. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jfree7997 (Jun 21, 2014)

Yep just hit me up

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## jmiluso (Jul 6, 2014)

Masonry sees no color or religion. Just that a man wants to improve himself and his fellow man. When I joined my lodge I didn't know anybody and there are all different ethnic backgrounds at my lodge. Being told to apply at a prince hall lodge because you would have friends there sounds strange to me. When you join masonry you have friends and brothers all over the world. And you are always treated with respect and brotherly love.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 19, 2015)

jfree7997 said:


> Well i got past the comment and the gentleman that said it to me voted in my favor so it was not as i took it.  I am initiated working on my EA now for about 6 weeks already up to the obligation.  It is very interesting that the lodge i am in actually wants to change and become younger and more diverse.  And these are the words of several officers.


Great and congratulations. I assume that you have been raised by now.


----------



## jfree7997 (Sep 19, 2015)

Indeed I have in April have since learned and got to do Jr deacon


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 19, 2015)

jfree7997 said:


> Indeed I have in April have since learned and got to do Jr deacon


Great, congrats!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 20, 2015)

Jfree any update on BaSean?


----------



## jfree7997 (Sep 20, 2015)

Nope


----------

